# When feeding half raw and kibble....



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

So my bf and I have decided to try RAW. We've been going over the positives and negatives and we both agree it is worth a try. We've decided to do 1 RAW meal a day and 1 kibble meal a day (we think keeping kibble an option will be the best option until we're totally done with school and settled, just in case.) 

So, my question is for all of those we feed 1 kibble and 1 RAW meal a day (unmixed because I don't think she would be able to tolerate it), which do you feed in the morning and which do you feed at night?

I know that kibble stays in the system longer, so I had originally thought to feed her kibble at night; thus giving it all night to get out of her system before consuming RAW for breakfast. Although, it might be more practical to feed her the RAW at night because I'll have more time to watch her and make sure she has no problems with it... I guess I just wanted to know if the time of day mattered at all!

One more question that I just thought of... when feeding half raw, half kibble do you just feed half the recommended amount? (as in 1-1.5% of the ideal body weight rather than the recommended 2-3%)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

When feeding both I feed the raw in the morning and kibble at night. I do feed half the recommended amount.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I fed kibble in the morning and raw at night - that's just what works best in my house. Of course I also sometimes feed it mixed as well.

I fed half, but I halved it by if he would get 1.50 pounds a day of raw I fed 3/4 of a pound at a meal


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

For the dog I feed 50/50 to, I feed 1/2 raw and 1/2 kibble in each meal (for whatever that's worth.







)

And I just cut each amount in half. She eats 1% raw and roughly 50% of what Nature's Variety (the kibble manufacturer) recommends for her age/weight. 

I'm still not sold on the idea that kibble stays in the body longer, by the way. Most days, I feed 50/50. But some days, I feed 100% raw. Some days, all kibble, with some canned mixed in. And actually, her stools are incredibly consistent, day in and day out. Other than a bit of variation in color, depending on what meat she eats; nothing ever changes.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the answers so far!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Another question.... I plan on starting Jerzey on 1% of her ideal body weight, which would be about 12.8 oz of food (which might actually be too much, but I think that she could stand to fill out a bit so I'm rounding her weight up and will see how it goes.) Anyways! Since I'm planning on starting her with just chicken and have been advised to skip organ meat until I get good poops, can I start her on just a chicken quarter as her full ~12.8 oz of food, since they tend to contain more meat than other RBMs or should I include extra MM? I guess you'd have to look at the meat and just feel it out (through how much meat is on the bone and how her poops turn out) but what would be your general opinion on this?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI'm still not sold on the idea that kibble stays in the body longer


I agree, it's a myth.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDAnother question.... I plan on starting Jerzey on 1% of her ideal body weight ...


Why only 1%?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD can I start her on just a chicken quarter as her full ~12.8 oz of food, since they tend to contain more meat than other RBMs or should I include extra MM? I guess you'd have to look at the meat and just feel it out (through how much meat is on the bone and how her poops turn out) but what would be your general opinion on this?


It is going to depend on how much that chicken quarter weighs. I've had quarters barely weigh .5lbs and some that are over a pound. You will just have to weigh it and determine what else you may need to add. For us, I need to add some additional MM with chicken quarters - but I found this out by trial and error. I started feeding just a chicken quarter and realized my dogs needed more MM. Each dog is different...


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangWhy only 1%?


Well, when I was first considering raw I saw that it was recommended to feed 2-3% of her ideal body weight so I had orginanlly thought to feed 2% of her body weight and see how she did. Now, because we're planning on feed a raw meal and a kibble meal, I thought I would start with 1%. 

However, should I feed her more since she is 11 months and won't technically be a feel grown adult until 24 months or should I stick with half of the recommended 2-3%. Should I start with 1.5% instead of just 1%?



> Originally Posted By: natalie559
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI'm still not sold on the idea that kibble stays in the body longer
> ...


Did not know that! Thanks.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Since she is still a physically developing dog I would go with 1.5% of her weight to start.

I would get her weight checked every week at first to see how she is doing and adjust amounts as necessary.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangSince she is still a physically developing dog I would go with 1.5% of her weight to start.
> 
> I would get her weight checked every week at first to see how she is doing and adjust amounts as necessary.


Okay, will do (to both!)


----------

